# Linphone is missing from packages



## Jason_25 (Sep 30, 2022)

Linphone is missing with 12.3-RELEASE-p5.  I see that liblinphone is still available.  Is this just a temporary problem because there are issues compiling the application on the server side?

My experience is that Linphone is the best SIP program.  Is there a good alternative that works well with FreeBSD?

edit:
I see also that Ekiga is missing.  I have had not had good luck with that program in the past but it could be better developed now.  baresip actually seems to work.  It is kind of a hybrid command line tool between line by line entry and ncurses style.  It works like my streamconfig script where text on screen is continually refreshed but you enter text from a prompt but without the menus and colored look of an ncurses program.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2022)

Port detail - net/linphone - FreeBSD pkg-fallout
					






					portsfallout.com


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 3, 2022)

Interesting, it seems fallout-mail is broken, I should have received that in my inbox  will try to reproduce the problem locally!


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 3, 2022)

Hm. I didn't have enough coffee today, obviously. These fallouts were all from quarterly, regarding an old version (4.1.1) that's not compatible with newer support libs any more. This build problem was the very reason I took maintainership and updated the port!

I wasn't aware the newer support libs were on quarterly as well, and nobody told me  – and because I wasn't the maintainer when this trouble started, I never got the fallout mail. Pretty stupid, sorry for that.

Jason_25 it's too late to do something about this now, a new quarterly branch was just created. So, you will have a new linphone package (version 4.4.8) quite soon!


----------

